

I'm investing $10,000 into YC – here's why - preetnation
https://medium.com/@preetnation/im-investing-10-000-into-ycs-fund-a835fb33cf9e

======
minimaxir
> _YC routinely ensures that its companies’ posts show up directly on the
> front page, driving extra exposure to stories that benefit their
> investments. That’s a significant advantage to have._

Factually incorrect: only job postings get automatic exposure on the HN front
page, and _nothing else_. (although, there's a slight bias toward YC company
announcements in terms of upvotes from other people due to the fact that other
YC founders are on HN, but it's not easily discernable, and bad submissions
are quickly corrected through flags)

~~~
preetnation
Good point. Edited and adjusted

------
mtmail
"as soon as they let me" So it's hypothetical investment, because such an
index fond doesn't exist.

~~~
preetnation
sadly it doesn't, but this is sort of a hail mary approach to make one exist

~~~
minimaxir
I don't think a _blog post_ will cause SEC restrictions to magically
disappear.

~~~
preetnation
Actually, they could definitely open an AL Fund that would be SEC compliant

